# Some newer Bryco Pics...



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Haven't posted any pics of the little fella recently so here are a few we took tonight. It's in the 40's which he says is TOO COLD for him, he was shaking like a leaf lol. So It was hard to get anything decent. ANYWAY...He's 8 months old on the nose now.



















Wady...is cold out here, wets go inswide!






























This is his stubborn face. He makes it often!










"I don't know what you means 'stand pwetty...' is cold...pick me up!"


His coat has grown in a LITTLE more but I'm anxiously awaiting more growth ha ha ha.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

great pics, growing up cuter then ever, thanks for posting!!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

He's just beautiful, Kristi! I adore him. It's so lovely to see some new pics of him. His coat is really becoming so gorgeous. I just want to give him a cuddle!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> great pics, growing up cuter then ever, thanks for posting!!


 Thanks! 



foggy said:


> He's just beautiful, Kristi! I adore him. It's so lovely to see some new pics of him. His coat is really becoming so gorgeous. I just want to give him a cuddle!


Ahhh I want him to get a chest poof! It's only just now started to get a teeny bit longer. Waiting is killing me. But his coat definitely is looking a little less "ragamuffin" than it was a month or so ago and his butt fluff got long enough that it doesn't stick straight out LOL.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

It's definitely less ragamuffin! He's shaping up to be so stunning! I love the last pic of his wittle face!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I was just checking these out on Facebook.  He is gorgeous & his coat is slow coming but it sure is coming! He's a beautiful boy...no doubt about that. :love5:


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

quite darling. He is beautiful!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

he is really growing up into a handsome little man


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Aww Bryco is looking so handsome. Love the stubborn face!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

He is so beautiful!!!  He must have been born around same time as leila. Because she will be 8 months tomorrow i think.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

He is so handsome!


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

Nawww I dont normally love white chi's but i just love bryco!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Kristi, he is gorgeous! His coat is coming in beautifully.
I love the fall looking pictures. Very nice!


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

he's beautiful......


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

He is absolutely gorgeous. What an angel, great pics!!!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

cherper said:


> He is so beautiful!!!  He must have been born around same time as leila. Because she will be 8 months tomorrow i think.


When's Ms Leila's birthday? Bryco's is Feb. 28th 2010. I remember seeing Leila's Pita Pata and thinking she was very close in age to one of mine...



Aust Chi Mumma said:


> Nawww I dont normally love white chi's but i just love bryco!


I don't like them typically either but they have really grown on me since him. Thank you! 



Mom of 4 Chi's said:


> Kristi, he is gorgeous! His coat is coming in beautifully.
> I love the fall looking pictures. Very nice!


I hope it hurries itself up  I figured I'd better get some fall pictures before there is snow on the ground and all you will be able to see his his wee nose and eyes!



rcj1095 said:


> He is absolutely gorgeous. What an angel, great pics!!!


Thank you


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

I love that second one...such a perfect little face!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Bryco you have a very pretty head and your coat is on it's way so tell mummy shhhh


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

aw hes lovely,


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh he is a stunner!
His colouring is gorgeous and the white is soooo white and fluffy!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Oh my cuteness!!!! That is too sweet!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Holy cow Kristi!! He's gorgeous! You have done a fantastic job with him. Usually an 8 month old pup is gangly and awkward. He's beautiful. Can't say enough good things about him.


----------



## lyndsey (Aug 10, 2010)

awww what a cute lil man


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> Holy cow Kristi!! He's gorgeous! You have done a fantastic job with him. Usually an 8 month old pup is gangly and awkward. He's beautiful. Can't say enough good things about him.


Well he is a LITTLE awkward. His head is just starting to pop now, like the forehead bit, so we will see. I was able to find pics of some other pups with his lines and see how they matured, and I might just get lucky with him too, we'll see! But yeah, really, for the most part he is build beautifully...just that dang tail  A few breeders have kind of looked at him and just gone ... "huh...you picked him when he was 10 weeks...?" He has a good rear, good front, good reach/drive, and his bite is back on...yay! Most of all his personality is to die for. So we'll see. I WANT MORE FUR!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> Well he is a LITTLE awkward. His head is just starting to pop now, like the forehead bit, so we will see. I was able to find pics of some other pups with his lines and see how they matured, and I might just get lucky with him too, we'll see! But yeah, really, for the most part he is build beautifully...just that dang tail  A few breeders have kind of looked at him and just gone ... "huh...you picked him when he was 10 weeks...?" He has a good rear, good front, good reach/drive, and his bite is back on...yay! Most of all his personality is to die for. So we'll see. I WANT MORE FUR!


He looks awesome. Compare him to the other puppies you see out there in his age range and you will see how put together he is.  I credit that to his strong genetics but also your good care of him and his excellent diet. It really does make a difference. Kibble fed pups will grow quickly and sometimes they'll be really awkward as a teenager with gangly fronts and rears and toplines all over the place. They also tend to not have much muscle tone and are more roly poly and puppyish. A raw fed pup will grow more slowly and steadily and they usually bypass that awkward teenage ugly stage. I really see that happening with Bryco. He's stellar! :hello1:


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> He looks awesome. Compare him to the other puppies you see out there in his age range and you will see how put together he is.  I credit that to his strong genetics but also your good care of him and his excellent diet. It really does make a difference. Kibble fed pups will grow quickly and sometimes they'll be really awkward as a teenager with gangly fronts and rears and toplines all over the place. They also tend to not have much muscle tone and are more roly poly and puppyish. A raw fed pup will grow more slowly and steadily and they usually bypass that awkward teenage ugly stage. I really see that happening with Bryco. He's stellar! :hello1:


I feel lucky and blessed how he's turning out lol. I *really* took a crap shoot. And looking back through his puppy pictures...man...what was I thinking!? Heh. I just hope he passes his health tests in February. It's nervewracking because I have put so much time into the little guy, and if he fails one of the tests I have to start ALLLL over.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

He is absolutely stunning, Kristi! You have done an awesome job with Bryco! Gorgeous boy!


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

Awwwwwww Bryco... be still my beating heart. He is adorable.


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

JEez what a beautiful looking boy. I bet you're going to go straight to the top with him! And fast!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

How do you stand that cute little face everyday????? He is gorgeoussssss.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

pam6400 said:


> How do you stand that cute little face everyday????? He is gorgeoussssss.


It's easy -- he's so naughty it balances itself out!


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

He is so handsome I love outside pictures


----------

